# How do you Glycine enthusiasts RANK the brand?



## dogdoc97

I am interested in the brand and have many watches from many manufacturer's....while we all might agree that Patek,Rolex,AP,and Vacheron and the likes are the top tier brands where do you all see Glycine; equal to an Omega, step down to maybe I would say an Oris? Give me your thoughts; I see that some of their price points are over $5K, that was an eye opener to me..........dogdoc


----------



## Zarith

Hi there!

The Swatch classification is quite useful here. The brands belonging to the Swatch Group are classified in 4 categories:

-PRESTIGE RANGE: Blancpain, Breguet, Omega.
-HIGH RANGE: Longines, Rado, Union Glashütte.
-MIDDLE RANGE:Tissot, Certina, Hamilton.
-BASIC RANGE: Swatch.

I would put Glycine in the the High Range, just below Longines.

Glycine is strong on design but a bit weak on movements. All the models from their collection use entry level ETA movement (2824-2, 2895-2, 6497-1) without any modification other than a superior finish (Côtes de Genêve, Perlage, Blue screws, etc...). That's not enough to enter in the "prestige range"...


----------



## Dennis Smith

I would also rate Glycine middle to high range. If you've ever held an Airman Vintage "V" you know it's on a par with any Omega in terms of detail, build, options, and decorated movement. It's actually on the level of a Rolex sports watch except that the movement is not in-house. The problem is that the Glycines I like that are "high" range are usually limited editions. Many of their mass produced items are mid range. 
One thing that sets Glycine apart and higher than Mid range brands is that they produced, and still produce, at least one iconic piece...in this case the Airman. 
In my mind, there are very few iconic pieces that are somewhat timeless and are still produced today...Rolex GMT and Sub, Omega Speedmaster, Glycine Airman, IWC Marks, Breitling Navitimer, and a few more. Having one of these in your lineup helps elevate the entire range.


----------



## Stephenb

I currently own a Breitling, a Panerai, and a Glycine and I would say that in terms of fit and finish, my Lagunare is on par with those two. Certainly on par with Rolex as well. Fancy movements require fancy watchsmiths. I just want a watch to keep good time (unless it's a display back). My Panerai 111 has very standard swiss unitas handwind movement with a little bit of Panerai touches.

I actually think that Glycine is undervalued. The sapphire crystal on my Lagunare is beyond compare (and beyond anything else in size )

Click on the picture for full sized glory!


----------



## dbluefish

For what it is worth, the jury is out on Glycine for me because of the accuracy of my Combat Sub. It will be fixed under warranty but it should never have arrived at 12 to 15 sec/24hrs I haven't worn it in a while so don't remember if it was fas or slow but i think it was slow)

As to looks it is top notch in that category. But it does not hold a candle to the SMP I had in terms of quality "feel". I know that can be subjective but they are not in the same class. As a matter of fact, I have a Zodiac Astrographic 2000 that winds, feels on the wrist, has a finish that is better than my Sub. 

And to the all important question, would I buy a Glycine again. Possibly. If the deal was good and the watch ran as it should i would be happy. I would never condemn a company having owned one watch. But there are other brands I would chase before Glycine.

JMHO.

paul


----------



## BNF-CH

I like the fact that the brand is a bit of an insider's thing. (Without being an "internet brand".)

I would not say that they are technical masterpieces, or even breakthroughs, but they do come up with some extremely innovative and timeless designs.


----------



## Denke27

I can understand the question about ranking and stuff but IMHO, who cares? 

:-s

For example, I think The Pixies is one of the best rock bands ever, but I don't really see the point in comparing them to Dire Straits, who I think is a crappy band, even if they probably are better musicians...

:-d

Same thing with Glycine, to me it's not about rank or how the brand stands toward other brands, it's about the joy of a unique, independent watchbrand who makes really cool watches...

:-!

/edw


----------



## Zarith

Denke27 said:


> I can understand the question about ranking and stuff but IMHO, who cares?
> 
> :-s
> 
> For example, I think The Pixies is one of the best rock bands ever, but I don't really see the point in comparing them to Dire Straits, who I think is a crappy band, even if they probably are better musicians...


Because quality is involved, and people do care about that ;-)

It's not only a question of taste... There is a huge difference between a $40 Timex and a $10000 Blancpain.

Before buying a watch, new or second hand, we all like to know its "value". A ranking system helps here. It's the same with Hotel rooms: In a 4 stars you can expect a quality service. The heavy price is, most of the time, justified. If you like or not the design of the room is another story...

"_Is Glycine as good as Omega or Longines?_" is a valid question. Glycine is quite unknown, and people need references. Saying "_Glycine makes high quality watches!_" doesn't mean anything. But saying "_Glycine watches are, more or less, in the category as Tag Heuer or Rolex_" means a lot. People know what to expect, and what to pay ;-)

Cheers!


----------



## Denke27

Zarith said:


> Because quality is involved, and people do care about that ;-)


Yes, the question is valid and I fully understand and actually agree to what you are saying when it comes to quality (maybe I'll add that "swiss made" in it self might be a quality statement?)

...but the way I read dogdoc97's question he asked for the enthusiasts opinions on the brand rank which is far more about personal emotions, feelings and expression...IMO

Cheers!



/edw


----------



## Verydark

Glycine is a special brand in many ways. First i have to point that it´s an independent brand, not a common thing nowdays that makes it much more exclusive than almost any Swatch Group brand or similar. It has some legendary models like the Airman so there´s history and heritage here. Regarding quality, fit and finish i feel the lower end glycine models are better than those of same price of other brands like Tissot, Hamilton, etc… also presentation box and accesories suppplied are impresive. When we talk about high priced Glycines i can also compare them to any brand of same price tag or even higher, except for the movements i think an Airman can perfectly be comparable to a Panerai in terms of fit, finish and detail… Because of all this i think Glycine is a very interesting brand, unknown and underrated like almost no other but who offers a top quility product in all ways. Their weak point maybe their standar movements but if they would develop an in house caliber their prices would rise too much so i prefer things like they are now.


----------



## dogdoc97

thanks to all for your feedback, dogdoc:-!


----------



## dbluefish

The "Pixies"????? WTF????

Dire Straits are not only better musicians, they are "quality" lol

IMHO

paul:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Denke27

dbluefish said:


> The "Pixies"????? WTF????
> 
> Dire Straits are not only better musicians, they are "quality" lol
> 
> IMHO
> 
> paul:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d


Yeah right.... :-! lol

Toyota is also "quality"....if you don't like cars... :-d

Cheers!

/edw


----------



## Dennis Smith

You guys gave me a good laugh this morning


----------



## village

The "Pixies"????? WTF????

Dire Straits are not only better musicians, they are "quality" lol

IMHO

paul:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d 


I shall bear it in mind next time i am stuck in a lift!


----------

